# 1982 Seiko Quartz 8223-5360



## IainC (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a 1982 Seiko Quartz 8223-5360 that I got as a Christmas present back in the 80's.

I thought I'd chuck a battery in it after 20 years stopped. Unfortunately, it didn't want to start but after some not so-gentle persuasion rapping it on the table top, away it went. To start with it was stopping after a few minutes but, as a few days have gone by it seems to be getting back into the groove and runs better - sometimes goes for a whole day perfectly and then sometimes loses up to 15 minutes. I think the mechanism probably needs oiling / cleaning.

Questions:

What should I expect to pay for an overhaul / clean? I'd rather it wasn't too much but the watch has sentimental value as it saved my life in a motorcycle accident. Well, when I say motorcycle I mean 'my sister's moped' and when I say 'saved my live' I mean it got scratched as I bounced down the road when I fell off taking a corner too quickly. :blush:

Where can I get a gasket for it? The old one is falling to bits. I got a job lot of assorted flat gaskets from the bay but they are too thick compared to the very slim original Seiko.

Thanks,

Iain


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Iain, and :welcome: to :rltb:



IainC said:


> I have a 1982 Seiko Quartz 8223-5360 that I got as a Christmas present back in the 80's.
> 
> Where can I get a gasket for it? The old one is falling to bits.
> 
> I got a job lot of *assorted flat gaskets* from the bay but they are too thick compared to *the very slim original Seiko*.


I had a look on Seiko Oceania's database (which allows limited public access), and found your particular model of 8223.

Indeed, I found a whole spectrum of versions including various other 8233-53xx cases models.

Unfortunately, like a lot of this stuff from the early 80's, most of Seiko's parts data is sadly missing. 

I had a look at a few more complete parts lists for other 8223-xxxx models and found some used p/n FH2881B01

for the case-back gasket. That doesn't neccessarily follow that your 8223-5360 used the same gasket though.









I suggest you get hold of a digital vernier caliper, and accurately measure the inside diameter of the case-back flange.

If it's exactly 28.8mm Ã˜, then it's a pretty safe bet that Seiko p/n FH2881B01 is exactly what you need. :wink2:

Cousins UK have them in stock. Alternatively you could try using some of Cousins own brand gaskets.

If I was experimenting (and I have done with the 7A38's), I'd go with their p/n 28503000C ....

Cousins gaskets are softer rubber than the original Seiko, and prone to stretching as you tighten the case-back.

They do also offer 28.6mm Ã˜ gaskets, but these are 0.60mm thick, compared to the usual default 0.50mm.

Note also (unlike Seiko p/n's) Cousins give you the O.D. in the part number and description.

Edit: Obviously I haven't been able to check, but I presume your 8223-5360 does have a screw-down (threaded) case-back ?


----------



## IainC (Sep 24, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Edit: Obviously I haven't been able to check, but I presume your 8223-5360 does have a screw-down (threaded) case-back ?


It is indeed a screw back. Thanks a lot SEIKOA738 for the VERY informative answer - much appreciated. I will check out the Cousins site tonight. I imagine the old gasket on the watch may be a little flatter than it should be having been under compression for getting on for 30 years!

Now I just need to figure out where I can get it serviced.


----------



## IainC (Sep 24, 2011)

IainC said:


> Thanks a lot SEIKOA738


Of course I meant SEIKO7A38 but the forum seemed to pack in before I could edit it!


----------

